# Need Help to Age Cemetery Columns



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

I have just completed my first attempt at cemetery columns. They look pretty good but I want to try to make them look older. I have added cracks to the top and base but I would like to add some age stain to the concrete looking top and bottom. I know I have seen tutorials on how to do this but I can't find them. As I recall the tutorial used a spray bottle with water to dilute paint that was applied across the horizontal edges. Also I bought some graveyard moss from Michaels then I realized I didn't know how to apply it. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The aging technique you mention is discussed in SpookySam's thead here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22856&highlight=aging+tombstones

Moss can be applied using hot glue or a spray-on adhesive.


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you RoxyBLue


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You can also check out my tutorial on tea staining on youtube.

It is here:





Hope that helps!


----------



## scarypapa (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks BioHazardCustoms, I will certainly check this out as well.


----------

